# Εσωτερική αυλή/αίθριο/εσωτερικός κήπος



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Πώς το λέμε εκείνο τον εσωτερικό χώρο που βλέπουμε καμιά φορά σε σπίτια του εξωτερικού και μοιάζει με θερμοκήπιο αλλά μπορείς να καθίσεις και λειτουργεί σαν εσωτερικός κήπος;

Το αίθριο είναι ξεσκέπαστο, νομίζω. Ιδέες; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει κάπου μια λέξη αλλά δε θυμάμαι, δε θυμάμαι...


----------



## stathis (Sep 8, 2008)

Το patio/πάτιο λες;


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 8, 2008)

Υποθέτω πως εννοείς αυτό που στα γερμανικά ονομάζεται Wintergarten.

Αν εννοείς αυτό, στα αγγλικά λέγεται Conservatory. Κοίταξε και το sunroom, αν θέλεις. 100% σίγουρη βέβαια είμαι για το γερμανικό, όχι το αγγλικό (προχθές διάβαζα περιοδικό αρχιτεκτονικής κήπων με αφιέρωμα σε Wintergärten, εδώ πάνω το καλοκαίρι είναι εδώ και βδομάδες μια μακρινή ανάμνηση...)


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2008)

Το patio είναι το αίθριο. Εσύ εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό που φαίνεται στην ταινία "πράσινη κάρτα", αν κατάλαβα καλά. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια επίσημη ονομασία, εγώ θα το ονόμαζα "σκεπαστό αίθριο".


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Ναι, Πορκ, αυτό εννοώ. Πώς το λέμε;
(Αγαπητέ Γκαγκάριν, μερικές φορές το πάτιο περιγράφει αυτό το δωμάτιο αλλά όχι πάντα).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει μια ονομασία που κάτι έχει να κάνει με τον ήλιο (σας φώτισα, ε; )


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2008)

Δες κι αυτό, παραθέτει έναν καλό σύνδεσμο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Για το λιακωτό μιλάτε;

http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Λιακωτό


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 8, 2008)

Κλειστός κήπος, εσωτερικός κήπος, λιακωτό, σέρα, χειμωνιάτικος/χειμερινός κήπος. Όλα αυτά την ίδια κατασκευή περιγράφουν...

Edit: Τώρα είδα πως βάλατε ήδη το λιακωτό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Αχ, νομίζω πως ναι! (Αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο...) Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ (τρις) :)


----------



## Elena (Sep 9, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Κλειστός κήπος, εσωτερικός κήπος, λιακωτό, σέρα, χειμωνιάτικος/χειμερινός κήπος. Όλα αυτά την ίδια κατασκευή περιγράφουν...
> 
> Edit: Τώρα είδα πως βάλατε ήδη το λιακωτό. :)



*Σέρα*, σε σε. Άντε και πέργκολα (το ΛΚΝ ανενημέρωτο -αγνοεί ότι στις μέρες μας η πέργκολα παίζει να μην έχει φυτό ούτε για δείγμα...) 

Τα καλύτερα από αυτά τα «γυάλινα» είναι της Amdega (ναι, τα φέρνουν ΚΑΙ στην Ελλάδα κατόπιν παραγγελίας).

Αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ:
α. conservatory
και 
β... orangery (:) )
http://www.amdega.co.uk/orangeries-contemporary.htm
http://www.amdega.co.uk/conservatories-contemporary.htm


Έχουμε κάτι για το «orangery»;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Καλά, έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου τόση ώρα και δεν βρίσκω τη λέξη που θέλω  Μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει...
Πάντως, χειμωνιάτικος/χειμερινός κλειστός κήπος, ηλιακό θερμοκήπιο και σέρα είναι μια χαρά. 
Τό λιακωτό συνήθως είναι σε όροφο και μπορεί να είναι απλώς μια ταράτσα στο νοτιά, κλειστά με τζαμωτό (και σε όροφο πάλι) είναι το χαγιάτι και το σαχνισί.
Περιφραστικά, κλειστός κήπος με τζαμωτό. (Μπααα!)


----------



## Elena (Sep 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Καλά, έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου τόση ώρα και δεν βρίσκω τη λέξη που θέλω  Μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει... [...]*τζαμωτό*.
> (Μπααα!)



Φοριούνται (πολύ) τελευταία :) και
οι «διαφώτιστες κατασκευές και καλύψεις», αλλά άλλο μάλλον θα εννοείς.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Μόνο η _σέρα_ μου κάθεται καλά για το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά δεν είναι πολύ «ελληνικά» ίσως. Μήπως _γυάλινο περίπτερο_; 
Ίσως περιφραστικά να πετύχεις καλύτερη απόδοση.
Η πέργκολα είναι συνήθως κατασκευή κατά βάση ανοιχτή σε όλες ή κάποιες πλευρές της. 
Τα διαφώτιστα είναι διαφανή «παράθυρα» σε δώματα ή στέγες για φωτισμό των υποκείμενων χώρων. 
Το αίθριο (σκεπασμένο ή όχι) προϋποθέτει οίκημα γύρω του.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, παράλειψις: το συγκεκριμένο δωμάτιο που ψάχνω μοιάζει με τις εικόνες της Έλενας παραπάνω και ναι, είναι κομμάτι ενός σπιτιού.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Μας παραπλάνησες! :)
Προσαρτημένο θερμοκήπιο, λοιπόν, ή σκέτο ηλιακό θερμοκήπιο αλλά φοβάμαι οτι δεν είναι και τόσο γλαφυρό.






Πάντως, κάτι σαν το παραπάνω, δεν αντιστοιχεί επακριβώς σε καμιά από τις λέξεις του τίτλου (δηλαδή δεν είναι εσωτερική αυλή/αίθριο/εσωτερικός κήπος), αν και ειδικά η λέξη _αίθριο_ έχει πολύ ξεχειλώσει τελευταίως...


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Ζήλεψα και ήθελα να βάλω κι εγώ μια εικονίτσα, τη «Σέρα» του Σερά, αλλά δεν έχει φτιάξει από δαύτο, οπότε βάζω το _Dans le jardin d'hiver_ του Μανέ.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Que Sera, Sera...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjX7k2QoRX8


----------



## engineer (Jul 12, 2011)

*αίθριο*

Είδα την παλαιότερη συζήτησή σας για το "αίθριο".

Στη σύγχρονη αρχιτεκτονική τεχνολογία αίθριο είναι ένας εσωτερικός κοινόχρηστος χώρος ενός κτιρίου (ή μιας κατοικίας), στεγασμένος με γυαλί. Μπορεί να έχει οποιοδήποτε σχήμα, και να είναι εν όλω ή εν μέρει διαφανής, με ιδιότητες που συνάδουν με τη γενική αρχιτεκτονική και βιοκλιματική μελέτη του κτιρίου.

[Διαγράφτηκε σύνδεσμος που αποτελούσε έμμεση διαφήμιση.]


----------

